# how to get confident in dirt jumping



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi All 

I have been doing some DH but I am extremely scared to do Jumps, I realize that to do well I need to start doing some DJ.

Can anyone give some advise or tips to get my confidence up?

Thanks


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Practice! As with anything else, you are just going to have to push yourself, take risks, and practice. I was scared to death of hitting my first jump. I even almost felt like light-headed from being nervous. Nobody likes to fall and get hurt, but that can't keep you from trying something. I hit the jump, landed fine, and just kept doing it. Sometimes things just work out perfect, and since you have DH experience I imagine you will do fine. You already know how to handle a bike. It will take lots of time, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Start small-no need to hurt yourself. 
Start with tabletop jumps so if you don't clear it's not bad. 
Also practice jumping out of bowls at skate parks. 
Ride with people that are just above your level.
Wear lots of protection-there is nothing to be ashamed of by keeping all your skin and bones in one piece. It gives you more confidence too.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

find somewhere to make your own jump. start small and build it a little bigger with each step of progression that you make. building a jump is also the best way to understand the dynamics behind jumping since when you build it and ride it you will better understand what the different shapes of a jump do to you while you are airborne and you learn to adapt to each situation...

oh yeah, wear plenty of protection. learning to dirt jump is definitely a class at the school of hard knocks...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> find somewhere to make your own jump. start small and build it a little bigger with each step of progression that you make. building a jump is also the best way to understand the dynamics behind jumping since when you build it and ride it you will better understand what the different shapes of a jump do to you while you are airborne and you learn to adapt to each situation...
> 
> oh yeah, wear plenty of protection. learning to dirt jump is definitely a class at the school of hard knocks...


much agreed.

i would add that by "start small" we don't mean jumping a very short gap. classic beginner mistake is a really steep jump with a short gap.

it's much better to set your launch and landing at a normal distance apart--like 8 to 14 feet (10 is pretty typical) but just start out with the launch and landing being very mellow (not steep). learn to jump forward and clear a distance, before you start trying to boost straight up and go high.

you could visit a BMX track . . . although usually the jumps are too long for a beginner to clear, since they're designed for expert racers cranking at full speed to clear. jumping out of flat bank ditches, or jumping flat bank pyramids at skateparks is good practice before you hit bmx box jumps or steep tables.










Here's an example of a mellow 10 or 11' jump that started out low and mellow and later on we built it taller and steeper:


----------



## pnj (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure if it was mentioned what bike you plan to learn on but I would highly recommend not riding a DH or full suspension bike when trying to learn.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

I;m riding a mongoose otero, might get a 24" jump bike


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

I say, pffftttt, to not to try learning on a DH/Freeride or FS rig. You can learn on just about anything except a racer-light XC bike as long as the bike isn't too big for you to begin with. If you've got the cash, buy a dedicated DJ'er, otherwise run what you brung. A squishy bike will be a more forgiving when you case or come up short. Once you get the hang of it a hardtail would be a better choice for true MTBMX style jumps.

And wear a helmet (and pads if you got 'em) and don't worry about flak from the posers. A guy last week was getting flak for wearing a full-face. Shortly thereafter one of the flak-talkers slammed hard, got knocked silly, got a bloody nose and some road-rash on his face. KARMA rules!


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I think they just meant that they're heavier, slightly harder to control, and that the suspension really kills your pump and pre-load

On the helmet note: A half-shell just doesn't give me the confidence that a full face does and I won't hit jumps or trails without a helmet. Too many concussions and broken teeth already.


----------



## Grass hopper (Jun 13, 2012)

I know this is a little bit late to respond to, but in case anyone else is looking for tips, I have one.
basically, to over come your fear of jumps, just ride your bike towards the jump and ride off the side of it.
Try to gradually go higher and higher up the jump till you eventually are able to conquer it.

I tried to conquer this really mean looking ramp one time and landed on my head with no helmet. I'v got a helmet now though. I don't know what the point to saying that was.... Probably forgot thanks to my permanent concussion. Jk.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Try to find a place with table tops instead of gap jumps. Table tops you can start easy and go faster and faster to get more air. Gaps have minimum speed and if you slow down just a little bit there can be major consequences.

Also try to start with drops instead of jumps, a lot easier, less intimidating and will get you over some fears of having the wheels off the ground. 
You can get the hang of drops just riding off a sidewalk. The technique for larger drops is basically the same with some adjustments.


----------

